# HSG - experiences?



## razzyCup (Jan 28, 2016)

Hello ladies. So I made the mistake of googling ‘HSG painful’ and spent a merry half hour reading people’s horror stories, & have talked myself out of one, effectively knocking my secondary infertility investigations on the head (my heart is set on ED anyway I think but wanted to give natural a try. I’m 46 by the way so tick tick tick). 

Can anyone here share their HSG experience with me? I find even sense tests extremely painful.


----------



## Dory10 (Aug 6, 2013)

Personally I didn't find it painful, I took a couple of paracetamol before setting off to the hospital but the actual procedure was fine, a little. Uncomfortable but not painful. Not as painful as a smear test. I did find that lying down with my head slightly lower than my body left me a little dizzy when getting up but it passed quickly- I think people only tend to write reviews of such things if they found it bad so it's not a representative view, please don't worry too much x


----------

